
Kicking My Caffeine Addiction - mathgenius
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/kicking-my-caffeine-addiction/?amp
======
WheelsAtLarge
I totally agree with the idea of caffeine being more destructive than
beneficial to one's life. We think it's a mild addiction but it is not.

I didn't start until my 30's but I regret I did.

I've tried to quit a few times but each time I start again a few months later.
I can get past the physical withdraw symptoms but mentally I continue to crave
it and ultimate return to it.

If you have not started be smart and never start. It makes for a better daily
life experience and ultimately it does not help. Also, you'll save 1000's of
dollars in the long run.

